

My burnout and me - danilocampos
http://danilocampos.com/2014/03/my-burnout-and-me/

======
terryjsmith
As someone who has/still is coping with burnout, I still find relaxing to be
very difficult most of the time. I exercise now, eat better, my day job is no
longer in programming, but while relaxing I still feel like I am being
unproductive and that I should either get some work done or feel bad. It's
gotten better, but almost 1.5 years after I really burnt out, it's still a
struggle.

Having friends and family who you explain this to (and actually understand)
helps immensely. You need someone who drags you into relaxation and keeps you
there until you really do enjoy it and who forces you to try new things. IMO
that's the best advice of this article.

------
furor
That sounds somehow... familiar.

